# H Samuals warranties



## potnoodler (6 Jul 2006)

I myself would never really purchase the extended warranties on sale in  the various  type of change stores, however I  got  a present  of a watch  with  a five year service including straps and batteries.
However strap went after six months brought into H-samuals  and the only  way to  replace  a strap is to send it to the UK and  it takes 4-6 weeks.
While I'm aware businesses have procedures and reasons that sometimes make no sense to the customer, however this has scam written all over it, will anyone leave it back a second time know the time frame.
Gonna have it out with a manager and try for a prorated refund


----------



## Spock (6 Jul 2006)

Why does it sound like a scam...? H Samuels are a UK based company, and probably have a centralised facility/operation in the UK that handles all of their repairs. 

Remember, the shop don't automatically have to give you a refund, they will almost certainly try and repair it first.

Some info from Oasis:  and


----------



## Danmo (7 Jul 2006)

I bought a white gold bracelet in H Samuel in Swords.  The catch on it broke so I left it in to be repaired polished and they wrecked it! They polished all the white gold off and it was half yellow and half black. So incompetent. My husband had given it to me on our wedding day (I had seen it and he bought it as a surprise). I was really upset and tried to get it fixed elsewhere since H Samuel said they couldn't fix it but no other jeweller would touch it. Rodium plating an item is such a simple procedure or so it should be.  H Samuel would only offer me a replacement so reluctantly I picked another bracelet. The catch on this one actually broke in the shop while the manager was putting it on me! I decided I wanted a refund and he refused. In my opinion, the goods were not of merchandisable quality i.e. the catch was faulty to begin with and then their "jeweller" wrecked it. The replacement bracelet was clearly faulty too.  I argued and argued and the manager wouldn't budge. One time I called I was told he didn't work there anymore when he clearly did (I saw him). My husband had taken out the warranty on the item. Each time I was in the shop, there were people returning faulty items including an engagement ring that the stone had fallen out of! In the end I went in, picked a diamond ring to the same value of the bracelet my husband had bought. the sales lady couldn't have been nicer thinking she was making a big commission until I handed her the 7ft receipt/credit note/warranty rubbish they had given me. Never again.


----------



## potnoodler (8 Jul 2006)

Spock said:
			
		

> Why does it sound like a scam...? H Samuels are a UK based company, and probably have a centralised facility/operation in the UK that handles all of their repairs.
> 
> Remember, the shop don't automatically have to give you a refund, they will almost certainly try and repair it first.
> 
> Some info from Oasis:  and




Simple answer to that is it wasn't a repair only a €20 strap, no need to disappear to god knows where for over a month when they replace straps in the shop if you pay. 
A refund on the watch will not be asked for only on their crappy service (demanded and received for less reasons), nothing mentioned that any repair/replacement has to be diagnoised in  for an  unreasonable amount of time, but maybe thats just me so therefore I feel its a scam.


----------

